# Have You Read: Extinction in Our Times: Global Amphibian Decline



## Geckoguy (Dec 10, 2008)

I am probably going to buy this book, Extinction in Our Times: Global Amphibian Decline, just wondering if any of you have read it and if it is any good. Any other recomendations like this book would also be apreciated. Thanks. 

I was also thinking of getting: The Ecology and Behavior of Amphibians by Kentwood David Wells


----------



## Occidentalis (Jul 11, 2009)

For US Stuff try "Amphibian Declines" by Lannoo. It's quite detailed.


----------

